
Ask HN: Any great talks you would like to share? - jsnathan
Yesterday I found this talk [1] on the origin of silicon valley in the defense industry, linked in a comment here [2], and couldn&#x27;t help but sit through the entire thing in one go. So I wonder, what other great, freely available talks or lectures does HN know about?<p>Rules: Can be on any topic. Can be of any length. Ideally, should be a standalone talk.<p>[1]: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.youtube.com&#x2F;watch?v=ZTC_RxWN_xo<p>[2]: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=12281207
======
cgdub
Simple Made Easy by Rich Hickey

[https://www.infoq.com/presentations/Simple-Made-
Easy](https://www.infoq.com/presentations/Simple-Made-Easy)

~~~
lgas
I would say all of "Rich Hickey's Greatest Hits":

[https://changelog.com/rich-hickeys-greatest-
hits/](https://changelog.com/rich-hickeys-greatest-hits/)

------
thelambentonion
Edward Kmett's talk on Monad Transformer Lenses is wonderful. He manages to
pack an overwhelming amount of information into a relatively short period of
time, and as a Haskell newbie it points out a lot of facets within the
language I didn't know as well as I thought I did.

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bxcz23GOJqc](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bxcz23GOJqc)

------
a-saleh
Lets be mainstream by Evan Czaplicky

Designer of Elm language talks about principles he used to create language as
approachable as JavaScript but as type-safe as haskell.

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oYk8CKH7OhE](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oYk8CKH7OhE)

------
retrogradeorbit
Some of my favourite TED talks

Trial, error and the God Complex - Tim Harford
[http://www.ted.com/talks/tim_harford](http://www.ted.com/talks/tim_harford)

Smart failure for a fast-changing world - Eddie Obeng
[https://www.ted.com/talks/eddie_obeng_smart_failure_for_a_fa...](https://www.ted.com/talks/eddie_obeng_smart_failure_for_a_fast_changing_world)

How to make stress your friend - Kelly McGonigal
[https://www.ted.com/talks/kelly_mcgonigal_how_to_make_stress...](https://www.ted.com/talks/kelly_mcgonigal_how_to_make_stress_your_friend)

------
hhandoko
"So you want to be a CTO?" [1] by Simon Raik-Allen, CTO of MYOB [2].

[1] [https://youtu.be/CVLwFYBvX5I](https://youtu.be/CVLwFYBvX5I)

[2]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/MYOB_(company)](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/MYOB_\(company\))
. Basically a provider of accounting software. A household name in Australia.

------
cvs268
Jiro dreams of Game Design - by Brenda Romero -
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=esKW2ozlRRQ](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=esKW2ozlRRQ)

How to let your passion motivate you in developing great products (not just
games).

------
fosco
Randy Pausch - The Last Lecture [2007] its quite old now, but I still
recommend it as a definite worthwhile listen!

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ji5_MqicxSo](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ji5_MqicxSo)

------
Tomte
Incredibly moving and informative talk about depression and its
neurobiological symptoms:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NOAgplgTxfc](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NOAgplgTxfc)

------
martiuk
For pythonistas:

Raymond Hettinger - Beyond PEP 8 -- Best practices for beautiful intelligible
code - [https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wf-
BqAjZb8M](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wf-BqAjZb8M)

------
saluki
@DHH Start Up School Talk 2008

The Secret to Making Money Online/A Secret to Making Money Online

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0CDXJ6bMkMY](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0CDXJ6bMkMY)

Still my favorite talk.

------
cuckcuckspruce
The most important talk for anybody getting into business for themselves:
"Fuck You, Pay Me"[1] by Mike Monterio.

[1] [https://vimeo.com/22053820](https://vimeo.com/22053820)

